# From 1 scrap pile to another



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Found a couple pieces of rough cut lumber that are too narrow to make much out of. They were about 6' long so I cut em in half and experimented.

No stain - this is the way it came out. Just a coat of poly. Have no idea what kind of wood this even is.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, the second and fourth are really nice pieces. Well, it's happened, silk purses from pigs' ears.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

#4 has my vote...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There all very nice


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> There all very nice


nice scrap


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work John. You are getting pretty good at that stuff!!

Dave


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, John! How long did they take to cut?

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

John I don't know what kind of wood they are either but I do know they are now pretty. Great job. :smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> How long did they take to cut?
> 
> David


Hour on the rough cut with a 1/4 end mill -- computer says finish cut at 1.5 hr - but I used the "high" setting with a 1/8" ball nose -- took 2-3 times longer than that for the finer detail.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, John! I really like #2 and #4 as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like all of them, good job.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Found a couple pieces of rough cut lumber that are too narrow to make much out of. They were about 6' long so I cut em in half and experimented.
> 
> No stain - this is the way it came out. Just a coat of poly. Have no idea what kind of wood this even is.


John I like them all but I do like 3 because it looks like the bird dog is in front of a lake in the background.

Take a closer look at that wood John and you will be able to tell what kind it is. CARVED!>


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, John. That just goes to prove there really is no such thing as scrap lumber, just unused small pieces. I seem to keep way to many of those.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice work, not having a cnc machine, but reading up on them, I'm guessing that securing them to the bed of the cnc machine was difficult? I'm thinking that is the most problematic issue with cnc'ing small pieces.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie,

You can never overclamp!!!


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Liking them all John. Looking good


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

almost looks like leather...


----------

